# The Ride w/ the Ride!! (Vdub content)



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry for the big pic.

MKV VW GTI!!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice! I cheaped out and went with the Volkswagen bars on my '07 Rabbit.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

i modded a 1.25 hitch up 3'' then built this tray i strap the bike to.

works great!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Holy ****! Those are some massive tires on that Golf!


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

its my monster truck, i need for ground clearance and lower rpms.
its like 2600 @ 80


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

New Vdub commercial


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Here's mine (for sale).


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

post up more dubs people!!!


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*vw convertible rack anyone?*

Has anyone come up with a rack for the new vw convertible?
Please help!
:thumbsup:  :madman:


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

...well i don't think you can use a roof rack =P, but have you looked at maybe installing a hitch? try hiddenhitch.com. i hate roof racks so i went the hitch rack.


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*vw convert*

I don't think a hitch will work without cutting a hole in the bumper, at least that's what I have been told. And then the bumper is compromised. U-haul and a few others say they can make it work. But still looking for a better fit. Yet I appreciate the idea. The hidden hitch doesn't show a vw application.

mahalo:thumbsup:


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

Vandizzy said:


> I don't think a hitch will work without cutting a hole in the bumper, at least that's what I have been told. And then the bumper is compromised. U-haul and a few others say they can make it work. But still looking for a better fit. Yet I appreciate the idea. The hidden hitch doesn't show a vw application.
> 
> mahalo:thumbsup:


here ya go:
http://www.hiddenhitch.com/fitguide...&model=Beetle&style=All,+Except+Turbo+S&Go=Go

I don't believe you need to cut the bumper with this one...the way they get around it is that the hitch will sit a bit low, but it can't be lower than on my car and i have no issues (scraping the ground or any driveways) wih my rack that extends a bit further behind the car. The notes say you gotta drop the exhaust to install it which is something you can DIY. I installed my own, though i did not need to drop the exhaust. good luck


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Hidden hitch*

Cool, good to hear I will look into it, thanks again!
Mahalo
 
:thumbsup:


----------



## travis138 (Dec 9, 2006)

croscoe said:


> Here's mine (for sale).


Looks like a hoodride.

Is it still for sale? How much you asking?


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

4k. It's not a hoodride, it's a driveable project.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

A1an said:


> Holy ****! Those are some massive tires on that Golf!


That's what a tire with sidewalls looks like.:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Deezul


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

mattsteve said:


> Deezul


looks like u got a nice veiw from your driveway :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nooiiice!*

I dream of someday getting a new MKV GTi. I know its sacrilidge, but if I do it I'll prolly have to get a 4 door, but no way am I buying the automatic. I have a baby, so back seat access is needed. Add a trailer hitch for the bike rack and it would be good to go.

I have a '96 GTi 4 cyl now, and love it. Same setup. Hitch receiver and the same rack. Its crawling up on 200k miles, but still runs well. I love the handling but power could be better but I don't wanna burn more gas. My wife had a VR6 '97 Jetta that was a total blast to drive, but when you drove heavy footed, it burned a lot of gas, more like 21-22 MPG. We usually got 27 MPG if we babied the throttle. That is about the worst gas mileage I could possibly live with.

What kind of mileage do you get with that thing. Do you baby it or drive heavy footed?


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks, lol

I have a hard time driving for mileage......not to mention the car has larger injectors and a chip (rocketchip.com!), a lift and a roof rack......all of those things are mileage killers if used a lot. biodiesel used also.

Im still confident that if I set the cruise on 70 for a tank, I would get at least 50 mpg......but now in the summer with heavy AC use, Im getting about 41-42 mpg. Thats about 75% highway, 25% city driving too. My best tank was 51 mpg, during the winter driving with a light foot (cruise set at 74 for the 65 mile RT commute).


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*Here's Mine*

Same color and everything . . . . (no XM )


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an '03 GTI 1.8T (nicely modded) that I love.

My bike fits in the back easily with the front tire off, wonderful bike car.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I did that for a while*



Toff said:


> I have an '03 GTI 1.8T (nicely modded) that I love.
> 
> My bike fits in the back easily with the front tire off, wonderful bike car.


... but my interior got a bit tore up, so I went to frequent use of the roof racks. That tore up the paint on my roof and ate more gas, so I installed a hitch rack.

Hey, China Camp! I was out there today. I forgot how to climb steeps with gears by riding the singlespeed too often. I feel like I couldn't climb a wheelchair ramp.


----------



## travis138 (Dec 9, 2006)

croscoe said:


> 4k. It's not a hoodride, it's a driveable project.


If I had any money right now I'd consider it. I've spent $4k in the last two months on my own project, a 2387cc for my '70 Bug. And I still need some of the big $ parts like the heads and crank. Here's some pic's from earlier this year:



















I drove this car daily for almost nine years and have just decided that it's time to retire it from street use.

Anyone else besides myself and croscoe own a real (i.e. air-cooled) V-dub?


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> I dream of someday getting a new MKV GTi. I know its sacrilidge, but if I do it I'll prolly have to get a 4 door, but no way am I buying the automatic. I have a baby, so back seat access is needed. Add a trailer hitch for the bike rack and it would be good to go.
> 
> I have a '96 GTi 4 cyl now, and love it. Same setup. Hitch receiver and the same rack. Its crawling up on 200k miles, but still runs well. I love the handling but power could be better but I don't wanna burn more gas. My wife had a VR6 '97 Jetta that was a total blast to drive, but when you drove heavy footed, it burned a lot of gas, more like 21-22 MPG. We usually got 27 MPG if we babied the throttle. That is about the worst gas mileage I could possibly live with.
> 
> What kind of mileage do you get with that thing. Do you baby it or drive heavy footed?


sweet rides everyone! i'm glad this thread has picked up some followers :thumbsup: ...but more dubs...we gotta beat the mini and the wrx threads. 2-door or 4-door, it's still a gti and they are both a blast to drive. i got the automatic/DSG...i test drove it and was extremely impressed and just had to have it. i love stick too don't get me wrong and had always driven a stick, but the DSG seemed better suited to me. that and i was worried in an emergency the wife would need to be able to drive it too. i had a 03 gti that i loved too and sold it in order to have some dough to get married. things went well and i bought the mkv. for the most part i drive pretty laid back, grandma laid back, but the 2.0tfsi engine is a thirsty sucker in the city (average low to mid 20's). Get it on the higway and averaging high 20's to low 30's is not out of the question. i love that so many options were available for it and since this is prolly the last new car for a while for me i got it fully loaded, including the oem navi. if the body kit were available on 06's i woulda sprung for that too....oh and United Grey mkv's rule!!


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

*more dubs is good.*

97 VR GTI and my new Preston FR


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Crappy pictures of the Anthem on the Rabbit. Last picture is me "trail thuggin" with the Vee Dub gang sign...but due to the **** camera it is hard to see.

Nice ass:









Fresh off the trail after a nice wet sand bath:









Vee dub in dah house, yah!


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

more dubs!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*

I'm looking at a new Rabbit... prolly a 4 door because I have a baby.

In reality, I probalby don't want the car payment or full insurance, so I'll prolly end up with a used Passat Wagon with a 1.8 turbo (stick, naturally!) instead of the V6 to save gas. I'm hoping for under $7k or something. That way, I can just pay cash for the car, pay lower insurance and such.

I was also thinking of an A4 Wagon, but folks tell me the back seat is tiny, and I don't really need AWD.

Right now, the '96 GTi is a bit of a drag when I have to pop in the baby seat. 2 door used to be fun, but no longer. I'm getting old.

BTW, did you all see pics of the new Jetta Wagon? Looks like a baby new Passat wagon. Daddy like.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

I picked up a winter/bike haulin beater to keep my gti clean.  95 2.slow 4door. It's getting a lift, 5lug swap and big ol studded snows.


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

i do like the new jetta wagon...but i'd really prefer an A4 wagon instead. i know it's not really needed out here in souther california, but i would want the awd set-up just for the added piece of mind and the fact that it's a step away from a FWD set-up....someday, maybe an A6 wagon would be nice :ihih:....but yeah a4's are a bit cramped in the back seat....nice beater kitchen! i couldn't imagine having to have to switch cars for the winter (to keep the nice one looking nice)...we have it good down here


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Decisons, decisions.... huge trunks in both of them...
50mpg when you keep it around 65 mph on cruise control.










Why own two TDI's? Because I can.










Toy Hauler , VeeDubya Stylin'










Numerous wasted, clogged Mann fuel filters at $30 a pop at the dealership, Biodiesel made out of junk waste vegetable oil, poorly, or incompletely tranestherized, over priced at $3.50 to $4.00 a gallon as Designer or Boutique fuel, 10% less MPG in my extensive logs and experience, and two lost Fuel Injector Pumps needing seals due to weepage of fried seals from residual methanol in the biodiesel has left me sour on using Biodiesel. Too much Hype, piss poor quality control, not enough good to overcome the sucking out of my wallet by using it. The cars engines were never designed to run on anything by VW or Bosch or Pierburg ( Injections system Mfgs) EXCEPT petroleum based diesel, good old ULSD D2 for fuel. Been a VW dieselhead for almost 30 years now. Run what you want in your TDi, no more Biodiesel will be going into mine.... Been there, done that, in spades.


----------



## jamis_snow (Dec 5, 2006)

i used to ride around in this









but traded it in for this









i have the vw roof rack like the white bunny higher in the thread. no pics though.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> ... but my interior got a bit tore up, so I went to frequent use of the roof racks. That tore up the paint on my roof and ate more gas, so I installed a hitch rack.
> 
> Hey, China Camp! I was out there today. I forgot how to climb steeps with gears by riding the singlespeed too often. I feel like I couldn't climb a wheelchair ramp.


What brand of hitch rack is that.


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a '93 Corrado, they're kinda rare and I dont wanna tear things up. What brand of roof rack would ya'll recomend?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Performance Bike X-Port Flatbed*



RandyBoy said:


> What brand of hitch rack is that.


Here:

https://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22745&subcategory_ID=4411


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

My TDI, Preston, and ghetto homemade bike rack.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Here's mine...

1987 Golf GL MKII, Auto tranny... 
It's been giving me headaches lately, but it's because it needs some love and care.

Really dependable car. Not good anymore for highways or mountain passes (heats up, lacks power and over 2600m above sea level it really struggles), but for city driving is excellent. Almost like a tank.




























Gotta love my Vdub....

Bike rack???
MY baby travels in the back seat...


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Warp said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 1987 Golf GL MKII, Auto tranny...
> It's been giving me headaches lately, but it's because it needs some love and care.
> ...


I owned two '87s-- a GTI and GLI. The GTi was nice, made in Ohio or someplace like that. The GLi was made by Karmann, and was much more solid. Car rode like it was on rails. I sitll miss it :sad:


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

mmm... nothing goes together like a Vdub and a MTBike...


looking at an 89 mk2 GTi around the corner from my house. Havent gotten a good look at it yet, but from what the guy told me it has a "built 8v" haha, like who the f*Ck builds an 8v? 16vTurbo ftw! its also got Euro big bumpers and its that classic red with textured strips.

but I digress....

I need $$


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I like the new found VW love on MTBR 
Here's my contribution , the big dawg in the VW family the .:R32
I love this car , easily my favorite thing since bikes !!
It's my 4th VW , 2 Corrados and one 98 GTI VR6 , but out of them all the .:R take the cake !


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yesterday I worked on the Golf... 

It has now a new power steering reservoir, fresh oil, oil filter (duh!!), new spark plugs, distributor cover, spark plug wires and air filter.

Still a lot of work to do, but man... Wish forks would be that easy to make an oil change!!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

[dB]Will said:


> mmm... nothing goes together like a Vdub and a MTBike...
> 
> looking at an 89 mk2 GTi around the corner from my house. Havent gotten a good look at it yet, but from what the guy told me it has a "built 8v" haha, like who the f*Ck builds an 8v? 16vTurbo ftw! its also got Euro big bumpers and its that classic red with textured strips.
> 
> ...


The 8v actually makes more low end torque than the 16v. The 8v is better for day to day driving. The 16v is better if you like to wind your engine out at all the green lights. Personally, I would rather have the 8v engine. They later discontinued the 16v engine as the sport upgrade powerplant in favor of the narrow angle V6 engine.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> ... but my interior got a bit tore up, so I went to frequent use of the roof racks. That tore up the paint on my roof and ate more gas, so I installed a hitch rack.
> 
> Hey, China Camp! I was out there today. I forgot how to climb steeps with gears by riding the singlespeed too often. I feel like I couldn't climb a wheelchair ramp.


hey how did you put a hitch on? aren't you scared of leaving your bike on there when you park somewhere or do you take it off if you go to the store? Where do you get that rack?

I want to do that.. its annoying keep on putting it inside and not having room for more than 2.

my car


----------



## george costanza (Oct 10, 2007)

Next


----------



## george costanza (Oct 10, 2007)

cool! a VDUB thread on MTBR!

here's my previous car:





































here's some of my friend's mark4 that i did a shoot for:









































































here's another one from another buddy of mine:










here's what the bike goes on now:



















it's good to see folks that are into their cars as much as their bikes!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cable lock*



Jiffycake said:


> hey how did you put a hitch on? aren't you scared of leaving your bike on there when you park somewhere or do you take it off if you go to the store? Where do you get that rack?


I loop a big fat security cable around the frame of the trailer hitch and through the frames of the bikes and attach it with a big fat U-lock (not a kryptonite ball point pen special... not that they make those anymore). It pretty secure, as long as the theif doesn't carry a 5mm allen wrench. There are a lot of parts that come off easily with a 5mm.

CHeck previous posts about where I got it.


----------



## madcow_number_6 (Nov 16, 2006)

strike a pose


----------



## BIGTEXASPETE (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's mine but I can't get a bike rack to fit... I don't fancy a big tow bar on it


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> The 8v actually makes more low end torque than the 16v. The 8v is better for day to day driving. The 16v is better if you like to wind your engine out at all the green lights. Personally, I would rather have the 8v engine. They later discontinued the 16v engine as the sport upgrade powerplant in favor of the narrow angle V6 engine.


That's a common misconception (that the 8V engines make more torque than the 16V). With the same displacement, they both make the same torque. The difference is that the 16V has so much more power at higher RPMs that the bottom feels weak as a result.

Speaking of torque, I really miss my '98 Jetta TDI. That car has PP764 nozzles and stage 2 Rocket chip. I was one of the early members of TDIClub.com and participated in their forums for years, even as a moderator for a while.

I replaced that car with an '06 Jetta GLI. I'm surprised that no one here has posted a Mk V GLI, yet. I have a Thule roof rack on mine but I'm getting tired of installing it and leaving it on really kills my mileage, not to mention the noise that it makes on the freeway. I'm probably going to get a hidden hitch and get a hitch rack for my car. My road bikes fit just fine in my wife's van but the C'Dale is too tall to fit without having to take the front wheel off or laying it down.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

PCC said:


> That's a common misconception (that the 8V engines make more torque than the 16V). With the same displacement, they both make the same torque. The difference is that the 16V has so much more power at higher RPMs that the bottom feels weak as a result.
> 
> Speaking of torque, I really miss my '98 Jetta TDI. That car has PP764 nozzles and stage 2 Rocket chip. I was one of the early members of TDIClub.com and participated in their forums for years, even as a moderator for a while.
> 
> I replaced that car with an '06 Jetta GLI. I'm surprised that no one here has posted a Mk V GLI, yet. I have a Thule roof rack on mine but I'm getting tired of installing it and leaving it on really kills my mileage, not to mention the noise that it makes on the freeway. I'm probably going to get a hidden hitch and get a hitch rack for my car. My road bikes fit just fine in my wife's van but the C'Dale is too tall to fit without having to take the front wheel off or laying it down.


hitch racks are the best! well so are tdi's getcha another one next year 2008 the TDI is back!


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

*My ride.....*

Plenty of room in the back for the bikes.64 VW Type II Transporter


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... Today I took my car for the semestral emission test... Which it passed with flying colours.

Not bad for a 20yrs old car, uh??

Emissions Tests here in Mexico City are very strict... at least the hardest to pass in Mexico.


----------



## BIGTEXASPETE (Sep 17, 2007)

cammccarty: that's heavy.. here's my aircooled.. No room for bikes here though..


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*What are the hitches over in the UK like?*



BIGTEXASPETE said:


> Here's mine but I can't get a bike rack to fit... I don't fancy a big tow bar on it


Here in the US, you can get a hitch receiver that just barely peeks out form under the bumper cover. I've even seen some skilled installers cut out the bumper cover so it neatly fits around where the hitch goes in.

nice Cabrio! We never get to see the right hand drive ones. Sometimes, you will get some VW show freak that imports all the parts and converts his car to display at the local VW shows. Sucks to actually drive right hand drive on the road over here. Somebody in my town actually has a right hand drive original Mini Cooper.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Costanza (cant-standja )

CLEAANNN mk4's all across the board.

but I'll always have a soft spot for the aircoolers...


----------



## BIGTEXASPETE (Sep 17, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Here in the US, you can get a hitch receiver that just barely peeks out form under the bumper cover. I've even seen some skilled installers cut out the bumper cover so it neatly fits around where the hitch goes in.
> 
> nice Cabrio! We never get to see the right hand drive ones. Sometimes, you will get some VW show freak that imports all the parts and converts his car to display at the local VW shows. Sucks to actually drive right hand drive on the road over here. Somebody in my town actually has a right hand drive original Mini Cooper.


I missed this post.. I'll have to have a look into that.. dont fancy cutting the bumper tho..


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

here is ours. it currently sports a thule rack with 2 rocky mounts trays.
1.8T manual transmission. nice fun car, although it always gets wet inside when it rains, and i cleaned the drain under the battery.
and the synthetic oil changes are expensive.
great car for the money. i dont really care for the new passat wagon.
i do like the 4 door GTI, tho. i would love red with black leather inside...


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

*Nice ride*



BIGTEXASPETE said:


> cammccarty: that's heavy.. here's my aircooled.. No room for bikes here though..


Thats tight. What year?????Like the grey too.Racks look sick if you ever do get ahold of one. Let's see some more air cooled........Not that I don't like H2O cooled. Love the new GTI's.


----------



## BIGTEXASPETE (Sep 17, 2007)

cammccarty said:


> Thats tight. What year?????Like the grey too.Racks look sick if you ever do get ahold of one. Let's see some more air cooled........Not that I don't like H2O cooled. Love the new GTI's.


It's a 61, 62Model.. yeah i love the racks dont think i'd put one on this bug tho.. i need to get myself a nice crew cab.. mmmm


----------



## george costanza (Oct 10, 2007)

[dB]Will said:


> Costanza (cant-standja )
> 
> CLEAANNN mk4's all across the board.
> 
> but I'll always have a soft spot for the aircoolers...


haha! thanks! i've never had an aircooled but i'll own one someday. i REALLY want a notchback. the oldest VW i've had was a 91 16v GLi.

i'm sure some of you guys are VORTEX heads, so post up your SNs, i might recognize them. i'm not so much a vortex head anymore, more of a carlounger now. my SN is: *bora.the.explora*.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

george costanza said:


> haha! thanks! i've never had an aircooled but i'll own one someday. i REALLY want a notchback. the oldest VW i've had was a 91 16v GLi.
> 
> i'm sure some of you guys are VORTEX heads, so post up your SNs, i might recognize them. i'm not so much a vortex head anymore, more of a carlounger now. my SN is: *bora.the.explora*.


I used to go occasionally to Vortex... But it's so hard to keep up because of the number of posts, there's too much spam (paid for, but spam anyways), pics are easily lost and the forum engine is a bit weird to me

I rather hit VWfixx... but if you guys know any better, please let me know.

Oh... and the fact that my car is very weird for American users... It's a Golf '87, with a Bocar 2E carburettor and auto tranny. There were not Golfs with carb in the US.

Oh... SN Warp


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

*'82 vdub rabbit pickup*

what?!? no rabbit trucks?!? what's the deal?

here's my vdub, an '82 caddy, 5 speed. i just recently added recaro trophy seats, bilstean struts and ronal turbo 15x7 wheels. this car is so much fun to drive, it's a little go-car that hauls bikes! not to mention, it has mad steeze.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*again my VW*










edit

nov - 12 - 07

almost done building my heckler










almost done...

--------------------------------------


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:
 

>


Otro vochero!!!

I'ñor!!! :thumbsup:

Date una vuelta por el foro de Mexico despues!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Rabbit trucks...*



sriracha said:


> what?!? no rabbit trucks?!? what's the deal?
> 
> here's my vdub, an '82 caddy, 5 speed. i just recently added recaro trophy seats, bilstean struts and ronal turbo 15x7 wheels. this car is so much fun to drive, it's a little go-car that hauls bikes! not to mention, it has mad steeze.


... are getting pretty scarce these days. I've only seen a few on the roads recently. I browed craigslist looking for one at one point, and ended up watching only a couple of seriously run down ones go by.

I was thinknig about getting one with a TDI in it as my commuter and bike hauler (as well as general dirt and furniture hauler). Lots you can do to make them handle really well since most of the Rabbit stuff bolts onto the truck the same way. Rear disc brakes are a nice plus too, although the bunny truck has bigger rear drums than the regular rabbit. I wonder if anybody has retrofitted ABS from a later car on one of these? If you can get the master cylinder, wiring harness, controller and speed sensors, it probalby just bolts right on.

Nice thing is the 65 HP tdi engine makes the thing haul along pretty nicely since it only weighs like 1400 pounds.

Thing is, I have a kid now, so I probalby couldn't take him anywhere in it until he gets old enough to not need the baby seat.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ... are getting pretty scarce these days. I've only seen a few on the roads recently. I browed craigslist looking for one at one point, and ended up watching only a couple of seriously run down ones go by.
> 
> I was thinknig about getting one with a TDI in it as my commuter and bike hauler (as well as general dirt and furniture hauler). Lots you can do to make them handle really well since most of the Rabbit stuff bolts onto the truck the same way. Rear disc brakes are a nice plus too, although the bunny truck has bigger rear drums than the regular rabbit...


yeah, rabbit trucks are scarce for sure. i was lucky and scored mine from a friend of a friend...it's a cali caddy, so there's very little rust on it. underneath, my caddy has a rust proof coating. the majority of rust on mine is surface rust in the bed.

this truck is a keeper for sure, because it's clean 'n straight and like you said, i can bolt on rabbit parts. all my upgrades came off of a jetta. plus, there's great finds in junkyards, which is a fun process in itself.

my longterm plans for this truck include some kind of paint on bedliner to stop the rust and eventually get either a 1.6TD or a 1.9TD under the hood. then it would run forever and get great gas mileage. a newer TDI would be too much electrical complication, but there's TD's from the late 80's that are mechanically controlled and are a simple bolt-in process.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

mmm...

envy isnt the word for it. respect. thats it. Ive been looking for a caddy forver. I would seriously take out a loan to buy a caddy if I had to. mad steez. you should get some single-rounds and a woodgrain bed floor.


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

GT0neX said:


> sorry for the big pic.
> 
> MKV VW GTI!!


Hey GT0oneX

nice rides! what type of hitch is that on your GTI? Also what is its class and load rating? I am thinking about changing vehicles and would like to go hitch mount if possible.

thanks


----------



## VWMTBScott (Sep 25, 2007)

A1an said:


> Nice! I cheaped out and went with the Volkswagen bars on my '07 Rabbit.


Why do you say you "cheaped" out? I had a trailer receiver ordered and ready to be installed, then I read where a few people on vwvortex.com did the same thing and had some serious rubbing issues with the exhaust hanger and the receiver, so I went with the VW system too. No regrets at all, 07 4door GTI


----------



## g-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> here is ours. it currently sports a thule rack with 2 rocky mounts trays.
> 1.8T manual transmission. nice fun car, although it always gets wet inside when it rains, and i cleaned the drain under the battery.
> and the synthetic oil changes are expensive.
> great car for the money. i dont really care for the new passat wagon.
> i do like the 4 door GTI, tho. i would love red with black leather inside...


try cleaning your front sunroof drains. they are the little black rubber nipple things inside the front door jambs by the hinges. give them a squeeze and see what comes out


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

elgordo said:


> Hey GT0oneX
> 
> nice rides! what type of hitch is that on your GTI? Also what is its class and load rating? I am thinking about changing vehicles and would like to go hitch mount if possible.
> 
> thanks


My older '96 GTi has a rated towing capacity of 1500 pounds. I wonder what the limitation is? Brakes, maybe?


----------



## jamis_snow (Dec 5, 2006)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> here is ours. it currently sports a thule rack with 2 rocky mounts trays.
> 1.8T manual transmission. nice fun car, although it always gets wet inside when it rains, and i cleaned the drain under the battery.
> and the synthetic oil changes are expensive.
> great car for the money. i dont really care for the new passat wagon.
> i do like the 4 door GTI, tho. i would love red with black leather inside...


the floor on my a4 would get wet on the passenger side when i first got it. i looked under the car and there is a rail right behind the lower control arm. there is a little rubber plug that comes lose and lets water in. stick that back in place and epoxy it a little bit. that should stop the water if the sunroof fix does not work.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*I do...*



travis138 said:


> Anyone else besides myself and croscoe own a real (i.e. air-cooled) V-dub?


I do... its one of the last post ....

but its not as cool as yours....

believe it or not its a 2002 model... one of the last ones...


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

from a few years ago...










before the house, the wife, the dog...... the jwagon


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

g-funk said:


> try cleaning your front sunroof drains. they are the little black rubber nipple things inside the front door jambs by the hinges. give them a squeeze and see what comes out


thanks. i knew about that one, and it's not the problem. next step is to blow some compressed out in the top and see if something is stuck in there.

the water comes in right where the hood release latch is... i know others have had this problem, but have not found a solution.


----------



## g-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

sounds like the duct or tube or whatever might be disconnected. I wouldn't use compressed air, because you can blow apart the duct if it isn't already. try a brake cable first.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

sriracha said:


> my longterm plans for this truck include some kind of paint on bedliner to stop the rust and eventually get either a 1.6TD or a 1.9TD under the hood. then it would run forever and get great gas mileage. a newer TDI would be too much electrical complication, but there's TD's from the late 80's that are mechanically controlled and are a simple bolt-in process.


There's at least one TDI running around out there with a mechanical fuel pump hooked up to it. If you think about it, all pre-PD TDIs have electronically controlled fuel pumps mounted in front of the engine block much like the mechanical pumps of the pre-TDI models. The mechanical fuel pump just won't be as efficient nor powerful as the electonically controlled one but it'll probably make more power than an IDI 1.9TD.

WWW.TDIClub.com is your friend.


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

sweet...i hadn't been on here in a while and it's nice to see the thread has taken off!...i'll read through the posts later...for now, the hitch is from hiddenhitch.com...i don't know what it's rated for as the only reason i got it was to tow my bike around (yeah I'm that hardcore a rider..ha!) I'll look up all the info on what the car & hitch's capability is and report later...keep on 'dubin dudes!


----------



## gtiguy (Nov 1, 2007)

Well its rear engined and air cooled but not a VW! I just need some racks for it.


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

bumpety bump


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Just found this great thread - I'll add some more pictures later when I get home - it's an 08 base manual GLI with custom heated leather seats (since I hate sunroofs I didn't want to pay for the package) - I opted to go custom and saved a good deal of cash. It has a 91 octane GIAC X-Chip as well - installed after a couple of hundred miles. Best money I ever spent on a car.










The heated seat switches have two levels and are situated just above the gear stick - not on the side of the seats like some aftermarket heated seats you can buy.


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

I like your VW!


----------



## smurfsvt (Feb 11, 2008)

My SCUV (Sport Compact Utility Vehicle)

Packed it all up and the girl and I went camping at big basin. I still need to have a custom basket made to fit between the bike racks.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I'm late but since this is a VW specific thread I figured I'd better get in there.

Here's the GTI I've been rolling in for 11 years now (1st and only owner). It's been great to me - I love this car but it's starting to show its age. I'll miss it when I finally do part with it.

Ska!


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

hmmm since this thread was bumped back up ... anyone have some P/N's for a roof rack for a 1970 vw bug? ... (non super) ... i am hoping to get mine up and running by the end of the year ... and one of the main things it will be getting is a roof rack for bikes and maybe a basket up there ... the rest will be primer ...


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

It great to see some VW's with bikes. I love the MK2 GTI's.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

Great thread. Here is a picture of my old bus. 1970 with stock motor. This was at a 24 hour race out in Arizona, drove there from San Diego. Three people, four bikes and alot of camping gear. Slow and low that is the tempo. I loved that bus but started having kids and outgrew it. I sold it to a friend with first rights of refusal. Mabey someday it will be back in my driveway.


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

just a heads up for anyone with the OEM roof racks.....(aero bars)

My thule fork mount broke the little rails on the OEM bars. Bike fell over on roof.....luckily, I was going 5 mph. Left a pretty good ding in the roof, but I could care less seeing how bad it could have been. 2 miles earlier I was doing 80. So....check your rack and look for stress marks in the aluminum.

I fixed it way, way better.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Here, let me upload a gratuitous pix of the 09 golf:



I finally got the hitch rack for my 06 GTI, will post a pic shortly.


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice Corrado!! I have Thule Pedestels for mine, but thats all. Right now I use a trunk type rack. Nice to see someone not afraid to use and drive these rare cars.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I saw that!*

The '09 Golv VI is looking pretty sweet! Too bad we won't see it in the States until... 2012?!?


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yarrr....


----------



## sObEe (Aug 2, 2008)

Look at all these vdubbers!


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

My Vdub in Belgium.... wrong kind of ride I know.. but it's still a cool little car.


----------



## boki-san (Aug 10, 2008)

OP, please resize your first picture to under 900 pixels wide, so we don't have to scroll sideways to read posts. this thread is nearly unreadable.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

My 21yo V-Dub just made a 10hrs trip from Mexico City to Tampico in the Gulf Coast. Circa 510kms... I thought the mofo would give up by km-300 or so... it held up to my surprise!! :thumbsup:

I know it sounds little... but it had not made it in a couple journeys about 450km long before (blown cooling hoses). It behaved like a champ despite that I drove it for crap and the high heat (high 30's - low 40's Centigrades)

Tough little mofo.... Not bad for a 110thou-miler and auto tranny.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> My 21yo V-Dub just made a 10hrs trip from Mexico City to Tampico in the Gulf Coast. Circa 510kms... I thought the mofo would give up by km-300 or so... it held up to my surprise!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I know it sounds little... but it had not made it in a couple journeys about 450km long before (blown cooling hoses). It behaved like a champ despite that I drove it for crap and the high heat (high 30's - low 40's Centigrades)
> 
> Tough little mofo.... Not bad for a 110thou-miler and auto tranny.


hey Warp, I dont want to compete against you, or anything, just want to share a similar experience....

when I bought my VW bug, I made a road trip from Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, to a little town like 100 km from Morelia, Michoacan... really I cant remember how many kilometres it was (arround 1100) , but since I got lost near Salamanca, or I dont know where I was, really, in fact I didnt know the roads.. I just purchased a GUIA ROJI (Mexico map) and went down.... the trip was like 15 or so Hours.. driving at like 100 Km/h hr ( like 60 Mi/h) DANG!! i wanted to return home like 1 hr after i began driving, but naaaaaaaa I finished...

the car survived, in fact it was in better shape than me.....

mtymxdh's infamous bug:










crappy cellphone pic


----------



## boki-san (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> hey Warp, I dont want to compete against you, or anything, just want to share a similar experience....


Hey, no worries. I think air cooled Dub's are even tougher than Water-Cooled ones... plus, they are "classics" just for being air cooled. NIICE!!

My little Dub will have to be more than 30yo to have the chance to be considered classic.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I posted the Rabbit quite a while ago, but here is my new VW along with the Rabbit:

















Late 2004 Passat GLX V6 (non-4motion) with the chicktronic transmission. I'm still trying to figure out which rack system to go with. This thing gets pretty terrible gas mileage, so I may go with a hitch mount that I can easily remove instead of roof bars that would end up staying on the car 24/7. Love the car so far. The only certain future modification is the purchase of an extended warranty in February. Eventually I'd like to lower it a bit, paint the bumper lips/sideskirts, go with the textured Euro moldings, and refinish the existing wheels (I like the stock 16's but the prior owner hit a couple curbs).


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

sup guys...man it's been a while...coming off a non-biking related back injury that kept me from riding for the better part of 6-7 months (I'm still a riding noob)...i gotta post updated pics with new rims, lowered suspension and yummy engine goodies...and yes even lowered i still got the hitch on and was able to go riding for the first time last weekend and am happy to report no scraping on driveways with the hitch rack either :thumbsup:...keep the pics coming guys!!


----------



## -HolyRoller- (Oct 29, 2008)

i need a rack...any suggestions through experience?


----------



## zelig (Nov 23, 2007)

Dub content? I guess this fits here too, then...


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

-HolyRoller- said:


> i need a rack...any suggestions through experience?


nice ride...since you seem to be lower...a thule or yakima set-up would probably be best, and probably not look too bad so long as you trim the cross bars (don't stick out length-wise to far) and run the fairing...late reply i know, you've probably already solved the problem


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

Finally...an updated shot...and OMG, a new bike  (I'm the OP):


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

cammccarty said:


> Plenty of room in the back for the bikes.64 VW Type II Transporter


Wow, that's a verrrryyyy sweet Transporter, cammccarty... Dang.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

Yakima crossbars (58") with High Roller


----------



## BIG brother (May 8, 2009)

dog.gone said:


> Wow, that's a verrrryyyy sweet Transporter, cammccarty... Dang.


I wonder if he is still monitoring this thread, a year and a half later?


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

A VW thread with no New Beetles? WTF?

'03 NB GLS TDi. Fine bike hauler as long has the trailhead isn't too far off the pavement! Last tank - 41.7 mpg. 

(Third shot is with "big brother" - the '87 FJ 60. Much better for those dirt road adventures...)


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

there used to be more replies in this thread...wonder what happened to them...beetle love!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Did I mention...*

... we got an '99 Audi A4 Avant? If so, I'll post it again, cause I'm an attention whore, who is too lazy to look it up... yeah, I'm like that.

All I can say is, thank goodness for that crazy Audi depreciation. Great car, and cheap when used. You would not believe how hard it is to find a manual transmission wagon out there, much less AWD.

BTW, the Audi factory roof bars can be had for pretty cheap. IIRC, I paid $160 landed from genuineaudiparts.com. I think they fit the B5 generation Passat as well. Nice and beefy with locks.

The Passat from Ingolstadt....


From Random stuff


From Audi

Complete with the Funk button....


From Funk button

I have a neighbor who drives a 2003-ish Passat Wagon with the 1.8t engine and 4Motion with Manual transmission. I never knew they imported them at all. He tells me there are around 100 in this country. His Passat is in absolutely cherry shape with a really nice set of wheels. Daddy want. Basically, the Passat and A4 are very similar, with interior differences, and other stuff. The biggest difference to me is that the Passat's back seat is actually pretty roomy, where its pretty cramped in the A4. The newest generation of the Passat is no longer based on the A4 chassis. THe engine is now mounted sideways, and they dumped the Torsen based full time AWD in favor of a Hadex clutch based part time AWD system.

I'm still driving the black GTi, but the paint is looking really bad on the roof and hood. I'm considering a homebrew reshoot of some of the paint. I found a couple of good DIYs in the VWVortex forums. Can't look any worse. My GTi still has an ABS problem I can't isolate, some vibration under load (sometimes) and things are just getting sloppy. At 240k miles, I think it may be time to retire the old girl. I'm thinking of getting a B5 or B6 generation A4 sedan.


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

Muhahahah Dub Love!!! Here's a couple of my favorites...Ive had 19!

84 Rabbit GTi 16v swap auto X Car.









84 Rabbit GTi Commuter









I've had 5 Corrados 2 VR's and 3 G60's

















Current car is an 01 Golf TDi, Suspension Chip tuning and Injectors. 145HP 250 TQ at the wheels. 45MPG!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Whoa*



pbbreath said:


> I've had 5 Corrados 2 VR's and 3 G60's[/IMG]


Apparently all at the same time.

Nice 16v swap rabbit. That thing must be crazy fast.

I keep thinking about getting a diesel, but they are stupid expensive around here. I would love to get an A4 diesel, but I think its going to be a very long time before one trickles down to my price range. I think Audi is releasing diesels in this country this year. A quattro diesel A4 would rock.


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the A3 TDi comes here for 2010. Id be VERY interested in that.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> I have a neighbor who drives a 2003-ish Passat Wagon with the 1.8t engine and 4Motion with Manual transmission. I never knew they imported them at all. He tells me there are around 100 in this country.


Are you in the US? If so I didn't know there were any in this country either. That's pretty much the car I was looking for a couple of years ago, but didn't think it existed here. I ended up with an 01 Passat Wagon 1.8t, manual trans, front wheel drive. It was hard enough to find the FWD wagon with a stick...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah...*



bvibert said:


> Are you in the US? If so I didn't know there were any in this country either. That's pretty much the car I was looking for a couple of years ago, but didn't think it existed here. I ended up with an 01 Passat Wagon 1.8t, manual trans, front wheel drive. It was hard enough to find the FWD wagon with a stick...


I was as surprised as you are. I'm in Oakland, CA. I asked him if it was a euro delivery car, and it wasn't as far as he knew. I'm not sure he is the original owner, but he might quite possibly be. I'll ask him next time I see him.

When the wife and I were looking for a Passat wagon, we found a bunch of sticks. They aren't exactly 'swing a dead cat' common, but they were around. Problem was, everybody either wanted way too much money for them, or they were totally thrashed. I got the A4 Avant for like $2000 less than the same year, same mileage, moderately okay condition Passat Wagons were going for, and that was without the AWD.... and this car was in great shape.

From test driving a bunch of 2wd Passats, I can tell you the AWD doesn't seem to hit the performance with the added weight. I read somewhere that the quattro/4motion only adds under a couple hundred pounds. I love the way it hops off the line with almost no tire slip, especially in the rain. 

We didn't really need AWD, but I didn't really want the extra gas suckage of the V6. I tell ya', I'm amazed this big 3300 pound car gets as good mileage as it does... probably due to the turbo. I'm wondering if the saved gas is offset by the cost of replacing turbos, tho. From what I read, the turbos are pretty reliable as long as you don't run them hard and then shut them down without cooling them off, some. That, and a lot of the turbos failed because the boneheads who owned them (sometimes at the recommendation of the bonehead dealership) used dino oil instead of synthetic, and the oil coked out and plugged the feed and return lines.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> I was as surprised as you are. I'm in Oakland, CA. I asked him if it was a euro delivery car, and it wasn't as far as he knew. I'm not sure he is the original owner, but he might quite possibly be. I'll ask him next time I see him.
> 
> When the wife and I were looking for a Passat wagon, we found a bunch of sticks. They aren't exactly 'swing a dead cat' common, but they were around. Problem was, everybody either wanted way too much money for them, or they were totally thrashed. I got the A4 Avant for like $2000 less than the same year, same mileage, moderately okay condition Passat Wagons were going for, and that was without the AWD.... and this car was in great shape.
> 
> ...


I would have gotten an A4 avant if I found one in my price range, but I ended up settling on the Passat instead. I'm really happy with my choice, it's tons of fun to drive (especially considering I was driving pick-up trucks for several years in between this and my last VW), I just wish I had the AWD for better snow performance. I'm a skier in the NE, so staying home when it snows it not an option. Less slippage in the rain would be a real plus too.

My car has 185K on it now, so I should really probably be more careful with the turbo, but so far so good. I used to be really good about letting the car cool down after a hard drive, but now I mostly forget. I'm also not so good at remembering to change the oil as often as I should, but I do use a good synthetic and a bigger oil filter for more capacity. Part of the sludging problem with the Passat and A4 1.8T's is that they actually have less oil capacity than the 1.8T's in the A chassis VW's. I guess they had to make the oil pan smaller to fit over the cross member. That's the idea behind the larger oil filter, more oil = cooler oil, which should be less change of sludge.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> I'm in Oakland, CA.
> 
> a lot of the turbos failed because the boneheads who owned them (sometimes at the recommendation of the bonehead dealership) used dino oil instead of synthetic, and the oil coked out and plugged the feed and return lines.


Hey, I grew up in Oakland. Went to Westlake Junior and Oakland High. Currently living on The Peninsula.

A pretty good percentage of turbos failed because of owners chipping their cars, too. The little K03 and the slightly larger K03 Sport (or was that K04 Sport???) turbo is intended to only put out so much pressure on the intake side and a chip increases this to the ragged edge of what the turbo was designed for or beyond.  Then again, when I had my '98 Jetta TDI the chip cranked the boost on that little K03 to about 18PSI+ from the 15PSI that was stock. I was seeing boost spikes of around 25PSI, too. A turbodiesel is much easier on a turbo, though, since the exhaust gas temps were a lot lower, but, still, I was already getting ready to replace that turbo with a K03 Sport when I wrecked it.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Finally had a chance to take a shot on our way out of town on vacation
*
2002 Eurovan Weekender with 3 of our 4 1990's Cannondales*


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



J_Westy said:


> Finally had a chance to take a shot on our way out of town on vacation
> *
> 2002 Eurovan Weekender with 3 of our 4 1990's Cannondales*


I think if they brought back an AWD Transporter of some kind to the US, they would make a killing, especially if it was as semi-offroad worthy as the Vanagon Syncro Westy. Add ABS, ESP and airbags, and I think they would have a hit.

I read somewhere they have not ruled out production of the New VW Bus.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> I read somewhere they have not ruled out production of the New VW Bus.


I'm hoping that they produce the BlueSport and offer it here. I wonder how I can transport bikes on that car? Then again, I wish they would bring the Scirocco here, too.


----------



## JamminJoeyB (Jan 30, 2008)

Well before I post a pic of my 2009 Jetta Sportwagen TDI I'd like to rack it first. I see people running Yakima, Thule and even the oem rack from vw. Since I run 2.5s on my bike here in Germany the Baracuda racks from vw aren't an option as they say 2.1 is the biggest they take and I like a wider tire here with the much varied conditions. Up to now it's been transport inside the car (05 matrix had this duty) and the Jetta is not going to continue this tradition. So should I go with the VW OEM rack as price wise its about the same as getting a set up from Thule or Yakima. Or is it better to use something that wont require an adapter to attach a different rack if I don't like the oem option


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

I have on 08 Passat wagon....and I have a Yakima rack with the Highroller.

imo, I would go with the Thule or Yakima rack because Votex ones are fixed positions (the tower placements relative to the bar)-- so you have better flexbility.

If you want a fairing, Votex does not offer one. You'll have to modify the Votex bars to accept a Thule fairing.

If you had a Jetta sedan, I would say get a Votex one though, because I had a Thule one for my old Golf & it fit like crap.


----------



## JamminJoeyB (Jan 30, 2008)

tednugent said:


> I have on 08 Passat wagon....and I have a Yakima rack with the Highroller.
> 
> imo, I would go with the Thule or Yakima rack because Votex ones are fixed positions (the tower placements relative to the bar)-- so you have better flexbility.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have been leaning toward the Yakima racks as it seems most on here seem to like the quality, fit and finish of their products better. I'm going to go to the local vw dealer here in Germany as my neighbor says they have all the bike rack options on display. Something you'd never see in the states. I think I'll make that decision after I get a look at them up close.


----------



## sm1964 (Jun 5, 2007)

99 Turbo Beetle hauling my Fat Possum


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Update. New bike with the vdub (my 09 Paragon on my wife's 07 Rabbit). They even match. Awwww...how cute.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Bump.... To spam a friend's stuff.
Hadn'trealized that there was this much Dub interest on here....

REMOVED by Poster...... For the high and mighty PBBreath....

Dub lifestyle clothing line.... :thumbsup:

Counter Kultur is a clothing apparel company with a mission to bring together people of a common lifestyle. We have a deep rooted love for the VW/Audi community and welcome anyone with the same passion and drive for this culture. We hope you enjoy our style and will join us in a quest to spread our apparel.


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

Eastcoaster said:


> Counter Kultur is a clothing apparel company with a mission to bring together people of a common lifestyle. We have a deep rooted love for the VW/Audi community and welcome anyone with the same passion and drive for this culture. We hope you enjoy our style and will join us in a quest to spread our apparel.


Weak Dude. Not up to par with VW owners.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

No problem man....
I knew what I was doing when I posted it.
They're doing great at all of the east coast shows....
Might you just be a little old for the styles? 
To each their own. Not a big deal. 

I had my first Rabbit in 79.... then an 82.... and so on, and so on, and so on.
Leading up to the family truckster....
Our 2004 Passat V6 4Motion wagon.
We're getting up there in miles on it so we're trying to figure out what Dub will be next!

Only one thing that's better than Mountain bikes and Dubs.....

Bikes, Dubs, and post ride brews..... (and being responsible about not getting back in the Dub if you've had too many...)


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't even look at the styles or anything, they're probably great. Spamming was what was weak. Nobody likes a spammer in somebody elses thread, its just poor forum etiquette. And everybody knows us VW/MTB guys are above such shenanigans.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow.... Feels like the VRC over here.....


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

New to me 2007 GTI...









Leather, Nav, DSG. Added a Yakima rack with two Highrollers and a Boa.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



Crack Monkey said:


> New to me 2007 GTI...
> 
> *pic*
> 
> Leather, Nav, DSG. Added a Yakima rack with two Highrollers and a Boa.


I love MKV cars. MK VI is sweet too. I dig the new ones, even if it is mostly cosmetic changes.

How is the NAV? I was thinking of upgrading my Audi Blose stereo (which kinda sucks) to a NAV unit. I assume the VW and Audi ones are similar. Either that, or go aftermarket Pioneer or Kenwood.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

There are a few different nav units. 

I have the MFD2 DVD system, which is ok, but not great. It doesn't allow for iPod integration. The kit VW sells is a CD changer emulator - no text, and 6 preset playlists.

I think there is a newer version available (don't know the model number) that allows iPod integration with text support.

Frankly, none of them do anything any better than a portable GPS.


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

*bump*...somebody merge this thread with the other VW thread in here =)

though my pic is in here, i really should take an updated pic with the new wheels and other minor visible mods.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2002 Audi allroad 2.7T*

Here is my 307bhp(chipped) VAG addition. Was gonna get a 2001 S4 Avant...but two bikes inside was not possible. The C5 allroad easily passes nearly _*everything*_ on the mountain that hinders our ride time. Plus, even _*three bikes *_are possible inside!!! :


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Hm... I don't know why this was in my subscribed threads but I haven't posted my "newest" car in here! I think I had posted my Mk3 Jetta VR6 a while back but I've moved on from that basket-case.

Here is my 92 GTI 8v (suspension, 16" Hockenheims on Kumho rubber, tons of weight reduction and stickers):










































Grocery getter 










a BB shot of my freshly washed GTI and my gals B6. Our cruiser.










and a BB shot of my 2 toys 










Sorry, I'm a whore. I have a whole photoshoot of my GTI and my buddy's Jetta on top of the parking garage and more Auto-x pics too, if anyone is interested in seeing more.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> ... we got an '99 Audi A4 Avant? If so, I'll post it again, cause I'm an attention whore, who is too lazy to look it up... yeah, I'm like that.
> 
> All I can say is, thank goodness for that crazy Audi depreciation. Great car, and cheap when used. You would not believe how hard it is to find a manual transmission wagon out there, much less AWD.
> 
> ...


Get the right color and even a rattle can paintjob can look professional. I did that to my Porsche 944 Turbo and it looked OEM. Dang...I just sold a set of S4 Avus wheels, which would have looked BOSS on your Avant!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sold it already...*



Zachariah said:


> Get the right color and even a rattle can paintjob can look professional. I did that to my Porsche 944 Turbo and it looked OEM. Dang...I just sold a set of S4 Avus wheels, which would have looked BOSS on your Avant!


... the Black GTi. I tell ya... I'm never going to own a black car ever again. Black was such a PITA to keep looking good. The Charcoal color of my wife's Avant hides dirt much better.

The Avant is great, but the B5 Avants are pretty inefficient in how they use room in the back. It was pretty hard to pack stuff back there. I swear my MK3 GTi had more usable room. The B6 is much better.

I would love to get rimz for my wife's car, but she really couldn't possibly care less... and the tires are new. I might get rims for my B6 A4 sedan. In that case, I'll kick down my 17" rims to her car. I would also love to put a factory sport suspension on her car (or aftermarket equivalent) cause the factory non-sport suspension is uber mushy. I managed to nose-dive her car into the ground getting pitched over a speed bump. SPROING!! Yeah, the Avus rims are sexy as heck. There is a company on ebay that sells pretty decent replicas for pretty cheap.










Reality of it is, she hardly drive at all, and the car has 143k miles on it right now. We bought it two years ago wtih 133k miles on it. I recently dropped $2200 on a new clutch, sport lightweight flywheel (cause it was way cheaper than the stock dual mass flywheel), upper control arms and timing belt. I don't really want to drop much more cash into this car, if I can help it. Let's face it.. .it's an Audi.. I'm sure I'll drop more cash on it at some point.

How do you like the Funk button? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> How do you like the Funk button? :thumbsup:


What year was that an option?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh....*



Zachariah said:


> What year was that an option?


It's for taxi drivers, delivery drivers, or cops in Germany, to turn the installed 2-way radio on and off. Funk - Radio.

VW and Audi made them for pretty much all of their cars over the years. I was going to hook it up to an inverter, but never got around to it.


----------

